# Oh My God!!!!!



## foreverhurt (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm so mad, upset....My ex has gone off the deep end. For the second time this month he has sent my kids text. (Kids are 24,22, and 14) Here is what the last one says, " Hi guys, love you all, I am F***ing tire and I'm going to bed and try my God D****to F*** all night long and whoever don't like it can KMA. Just be glad you are not her. Nite." What parent in their right mind would say stuff like this to their KIDS!!! Then he sends me text telling me how I am "keeping the kids away from him and turning them against him". He is making them hate him!!!! I just don't understand!!! He walked out, and has rubbed a girl less than half his age in our faces! Why? I don't talk or respond to any of his text, 2 of my kids won't speak to him either. 1 of them barely does. Is he sending this stuff to them hoping it will get to me? Why does he feel the need to rub this in my face? Doesn't he see how bad he is hurting the kids? As for me, I swear he has killed all the love I had for him. I don't feel hurt, jealous, nothing! All I feel is for MY kids.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, thinking some addiction issues here...drugs, booze...he has some issues.

Here is a simple idea, block his number...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Uh I'm a tad speechless at that one...Wowie! Holy lack of respect for your children, your ex, hell your entire family. WHO tells their kids that? I don't care the age.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Do what you can technically-blocking messages or changing numbers. 

Something, mentally or chemically, is going on. I'd feel like kicking his a_ _. This is really sad to involve the kids at all, much less with the filth!

Sorry, this is added to your plate!


----------

